# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Τι μπορώ να κάνω τα χημικά απο την αποχάλκωση-τύπωση PCB?

## georgemailo

Καλημέρα σας! Από όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχουν δύο μέθοδοι για αποχάλκωση πλακέτας. Η μία είναι με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο και η άλλη με περιντρολ και υδροχλρικό οξύ. Επίσης για την "εμφάνιση" της φωτοευαίσθητης πλακέτας χρησιμοποιείται καυστικό νάτριο (ή tuboflo). Τι γίνεται όπως με τα υλικά αυτά στο τέλος? Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος-φιλική- στο περιβάλλον? Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια υπηρεσία του Δήμου που μαζεύει τα χημικά αυτά??? Γενικά με απασχολεί το πως μπορώ να απαλαγώ από τα χημικά χωρίς παράλληλα να καταστρέψω σοληνώσεις και να έχω και την (οικολογική) συνήδηση μου ήσυχη!!!

----------


## chip

Τα χημικά των αποχαλκώσεων είναι ουσιαστικά βιομηχανικά απόβλυτα τα οποία φυσικά περιέχουν βαρέα μέταλα (χαλκό) και πιθανότατα και τοξικές ουσίες. Συνεπώς δεν είναι δουλειά του Δήμου να μαζεύει τέτοια απόβλητα αλλά ευθύνη αυτού που τα παράγει. Φυσικά αυτό είναι ένα μέρος του πολύ υψηλού κόστους που πληρώνουμε όταν δίνουμε για κατασκευή μια πλακέτα έξω. 
Βέβαια οι ποσότητες που παράγονται κατασκευάζοντας μία πλακέτα είναι μάλλον πολύ μικρές σε σχέση με όσα γίνονται γύρω μας αλλά όσο δυνατόν λιγότερο μόλυνση τόσο το καλύτερο. 
Καλό είναι βέβαια όταν ρίχνεις τα χημικά στην αποχέτευση να ρίχνεις αύθονο νερό.
Λογικα επίσης αν Χρησιμοποιείς ΝΑΟΗ (το τουμποφλο προφανώς δεν είναι ΝΑΟΗ) και HCL μπορείς να τα εξουδετερώσεις ανακατεύοντάς τα (θα βγάλει NaCl).

----------


## georgemailo

Από όσο γνωρίζω το tyboflo περιέχει καυστικό νάτριο και είναι μια καλή και οικονομική λύση. Πάντως είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η λύση με το (προσεκτικό πάντα) ανακάτεμα καυστικού νατρίου και υδροχλωρικού οξέος. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην γίνει καμμιά έκρηξη!!!!  :Smile: 

edit:Άραγε HCL+NaOH+H2O2(περιντρολ)+Cu τι αποτέλεσμα δίνει????

----------


## chip

πραγματικά δεν ξέρω όμως με άλλα χημικα που χρησιμοποιούσα δεν είχα πρόβλημα... 
ποιο πολύ ανυσηχητικά είναι το Η2Ο2 και κυρίως οτι δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι το τουμποφλο.
Βεβαια σε κατάσταση μεγάλης αραίωσης με νερό δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα... ιδιάιτερα αν η αναμοιξη γίνει σταδιακα και όχι μέσα σε μπουκαλι./

----------


## stom

Οσο μιλαμε για χομπιστικη παραγωγή, οι ποσοτητες ειναι πολυ μικρες για να συζηταμε για βιομηχανικά απόβλητα.
Περαν αυτου, το υδροχλωρικο μαζι με peridrol αραιωνεται πολυ ευκολοτερα με νερό από οτι ο τριχλωριουχος σιδηρος που λεκιαζει τα παντα... 
Μην ξεχναμε οτι και το τουμποφλο, κανονικα το ριχνουμε στην αποχετευση και στη συνεχεια διαλυεται με νερό και φευγει....

----------


## georgemailo

Δηλαδή μου συστήνετε να χρησιμοποιώ καυστικό νάτριο και υδροχλωρικό + περιντρολ για τις πλακέτες και μετά να τα πετάω στην αποχέτευση με μπολικό νερό? Καλό ακούγεται..

----------


## lynx

περα απο τον τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο υπαρχει και το sodium persulfate το οποιο δεν εχει καποια απο τα αρνητικα του προτου.
εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο χρησιμοποιω.

----------


## georgemailo

Μπορείς να μου πεις μερικά πραγματάκια για το sodium persulfate? Τιμή, διαδικασία κλπ. Υποθέτω ότι το βρίσκω σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## lynx

απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων τιμη ~2.50Ε τα θετικα ειναι οτι δεν λερωνει, και δεν εχει ιδαιτερες αναθυμιασεις, τα αρνητικα ειναι οτι δουλευει καλυτερα αν το ριξεις
σε ζεστο νερο, αν εχεις φουρνο μικροκυματων να ζεστανεις νερο δεν ειναι καθολου προβλημα.   :Very Happy:  ο χρονος αποχαλκωσης δεν ειναι
καλυτερος απο του Η2Ο2+ΗCL

----------


## georgemailo

Καλό μου ακούγεται και μάλλον θα το προτιμήσω. Όσο για τα απόβλητα θα τα αραιώνω με μπόλικο νερό και θα τα ρίχνω στην αποχέτευση. Το μόνο που απομένει είναι να καταφέρω να τυπώσω πλακέτα με UV   :Embarassed:   Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## NUKE

Λες και οι εταιριες τα επεξεργαζονται.Εδω οι αλλοι πηγαιναν και τα χυναν μεσα σε ελαιωνες λιγο εξω απο την Αθηνα.Και ηταν πολυ πιο τοξικα απο αυτα τα αποβλητα.Ακομα,υπαρχουν ακομα αγροτες που ψεκαζουν DDT !

----------

